# Coffee Tasting Club . . .



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

. . . has closed. Bargains and interesting bits on eBay if anyone is interested









Sorry if this has already been mentioned.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/coffeetastingclub/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've picked up a few bits recently from their closing down sale. Never like to see a business close though


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

thx M! appreciate it


----------

